

 The Nature of Code free online book with live examples - danboarder
http://natureofcode.com/book/introduction/

======
danso
I am in awe of this book's online design and pricing. Well done.

~~~
danboarder
Same here, I posted this when I first had found his videos on simulating
natural phenomenon in Processing on Vimeo.

This book was created by NYU computer science professor Daniel Shiffman and is
open source and free online (HTML with live code examples). The PDF or ebook
version are available as well and are a good value.

[edit] links:

github repo <https://github.com/shiffman/The-Nature-of-Code>

ebook and online: <http://natureofcode.com/>

videos <https://vimeo.com/shiffman>

